# [solved] smplayer autoupdate

## schmidicom

SMPlayer hat offensichtlich eine Autoupdate Funktion denn es fragt manchmal ob die aktuellere Version herunter geladen werden soll, doch in den Optionen ist keine Einstellung zu finden mit der man das abschalten könnte. Gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit beim SMPlayer das Autoupdate abzustellen oder wäre dafür ein eingriff in den Sourcecode nötig?Last edited by schmidicom on Wed Aug 07, 2013 10:54 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Fijoldar

Schau mal in die Config Datei

```
~/.config/smplayer/smplayer.ini
```

Da sollte in etwa so etwas stehen:

```
[update_checker]

checked_date=@Variant(\0\0\0\xe\0%{\xaa)

last_known_version=0.8.5.5508

[smplayer]

stable_version=0.8.5

check_for_new_version=true
```

Den Wert einfach auf "false" setzen und fertig  :Wink: 

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, ich denke dafür sollte man besser einen Bugreport aufsetzen, so das diese "Autoupdate Funktion" gleich von vornherein deaktiviert wird.

Updates sollten vom Paketmanager (portage) gemacht werden, und nicht vom Programm selber.

----------

## schmidicom

 *Fijoldar wrote:*   

> Schau mal in die Config Datei
> 
> ...
> 
> Den Wert einfach auf "false" setzen und fertig 

 

Danke für den Tipp, hätte nicht gedacht das es im Configfile abschaltbar ist da es im GUI auch keine Option dazu gab aber schön zu sehen das dem nicht so ist.

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hm, ich denke dafür sollte man besser einen Bugreport aufsetzen, so das diese "Autoupdate Funktion" gleich von vornherein deaktiviert wird.
> 
> Updates sollten vom Paketmanager (portage) gemacht werden, und nicht vom Programm selber.

 

Ich spielte bereits mit dem Gedanken, war mir aber nicht sicher ob das ein Bugreport rechtfertigt.

Hast du inzwischen einen erstellt?

EDIT 18.07.2013:

Habe gerade versucht einen Bug report wegen diesem Autoupdate zu erstellen aber irgendwie stehe ich mit diesem Bugzilla auf Kriegsfuss.

Das muss dann wohl ein anderer machen.

----------

## schmidicom

So nach längerem Ausprobieren ist die nachfrage ob man die neuste Version herunterladen will wieder gekommen, das mit der ini-Datei hat also nichts gebracht.

Zum Bugreport: Ich wäre dankbar wenn den jemand eröffnen würde dessen geschriebenes Englisch auch verstanden wird.

----------

## franzf

Das sollte ein Gentoo-bug sein, denn generell ist die compiletime-option für UPDATE_CHECKER da (DEFINES += UPDATE_CHECKER in src/smplayer.pro) - muss halt im ebuild genutzt werden  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=479902

----------

## Josef.95

 *Comment 4 wrote:*   

> Fixed in smplayer-0.8.5-r1. Thanks for your contribution!

 

Danke franzf :)

----------

## schmidicom

Auch von mir ein Danke.

PS: Ein Danke-Plugin für dieses Forum wäre nicht schlecht aber dafür braucht es vermutlich ein neueres phpBB.  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

Bitte bitte  :Smile:  Hauptsache es geht jetzt  :Wink:  (ich würde am liebsten auch noch die Stellen rauspatchen, die nen browser aufmachen, z.B. beim ersten Start, aber - naja  :Wink: )

----------

